# pastillage recipe anyone?



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

anyone have a good pastillage recipe?


----------



## mbcakes (Apr 5, 2002)

Have you considered adding extra tylose(cmc) to your gum paste? It dries just as hard but is easier to work with than pastillage. Just a thought.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Check out Pastry Chef's Corner on 3/20/02. You'll find a recipe in that thread.


----------

